# Lets see your emersed growing setups!



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

OK, take some pics and show us how you grow your Crypts emersed!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This setup is sorta in hibernation at my parents house. I'll probably bring it online soon.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Looking nice Tony!

Here's mine, much smaller than yours. Just starting back up.

The setup is in my utility room on a shelf. I was going very cheap with this one.









This is Cryptocoryne bullosa growing emersed.









I use a fogger that creates a fog 4 times a day. This keeps the humidity high within the aquarium. As the plants harden, I decrease the fog duration and times per day.









Here the fog is in full force and it is difficult to see the plants.









Here's a shot of the little fogger.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Where did you get that fogger??


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Online a long time ago Kevin. Do a search for fogger and you'll come up with a bunch. Around $30.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

*Fog it!*



Art_Giacosa said:


> Online a long time ago Kevin. Do a search for fogger and you'll come up with a bunch. Around $30.


Hey ART

Thats a Foggin nice setup you have there dood! 
Is'nt it a bit overkill though? Could'nt you get away with just a small submersed heater to deal with the humidity factor? Just asking for interests sake.

Regards
Cameron


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Not at all. Remember, I'm in Florida so the last thing I want to do is increase the temperature. I've accomplished the same thing in the past using an air-stone. But that would require a pump and some noise. A heater is an electronic device that needs to be plugged in. Why do you think a little fogger is overkill? It's relatively cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I think the fogger gives a great touch i seen one used at my lfs on there community tank with a open top.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Not at all. Remember, I'm in Florida so the last thing I want to do is increase the temperature. I've accomplished the same thing in the past using an air-stone. But that would require a pump and some noise. A heater is an electronic device that needs to be plugged in. Why do you think a little fogger is overkill? It's relatively cheap and gets the job done.


Hi Art
OK, I'm in South Africa and it gets pretty damn hot and humid here too and temps are definately an issue when it comes to aquariums in the Summer Time so I know what you're saying. I have a small emersed crypt setup that resides on my patio outside, its just a small tank with a plate of glass as a hood. I know humidity is high in there as it gets all misted in the afternoons. The Crypts are doing great. I just thought compared to my setup it might be a bit much to fog the plants so much that you can't even see them, as what little humidity I have in my tank seems to suite the Crypts fine  Forgive my ignorance here but is the fogger not an electronic device? Its a cool device anyway, if I had one lying around I too would certainly put it to good use. Your Crypts are spoilt rotten 

Cheers for now.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Art,
what kind of substrate are you using for your bullosa? Also, what other sps. are you keeping in there? I'm curious because I too restarted my emersed setup recently and am wondering if it would be a good idea to seperate hard water sps. (ie crypts from the philippines, coronata, usteriana, aponogetifolia etc) from the soft acidic waterloving ones. As it stands, right now I have a mix of both sitting in the same water. Could the substrate in their corresponding pots be enough to suit their needs?
I'll try to post some pic of my setup later.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

Yes, the fogger is electronic but it is tiny so it doesn't pull much electricity. I don't think it is necessary as keeping a hood on the tank will provide sufficient humidity. However, I have found the fogger useful in converting sensitive crypts from submersed to emersed.

Currently, this setup has an AquaSoil/peat substrate. My typical substrate was Scotts MetroMix but I didn't have any handy when I set it up. I am only growing bullosa at the moment but I'm on the look out for other rare species to give a try. 

I would certainly keep hard and softwater species separated as they won't grow well otherwise. Please post a pic.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's my cabinet I made for growing plants emersed. 








What it looks like with the door open... 









I'm still toying with the idea of putting in a drip system or something to get some sort of flow over the substrate. I also made some clay pots which I will swap in later.


----------



## owengibson (Apr 21, 2005)

Very nice pics everyone!


----------



## Fosty (Jun 6, 2004)

Here's my set-up for emersed growth:








This has only been set up for about one week so far. It's a grow table my parents use for their gardening, and I thought I'd start an emersed growth tray on it. It currently has two 40 watt flourescents over it, but I still have space to use the other shoplight.

Here it is with the top off:








I threw a little of everything in there to start, but I don't know what I'll keep in there in the long run.

And here's my cryptocoryne wendtii:









I hope to start another tray with just crypts soon, but I need to get some more varieties before I start that.


----------

